# "Hello" from a friendly neophyte...



## AdamBorzy (May 24, 2012)

Call me Adam, 33 years old. I live in Gold Coast, QLD. I love camping and gardening. I started reading the threads few hours ago (find it really interesting) and thought it’s time to formally introduce myself and say _“hello to all”_. Looking forward for all the goodness the site has to offer. Cheers :cheers:


----------



## al n sal (May 24, 2012)

elloooo, welcome


----------



## AdamBorzy (May 24, 2012)

Thank you al n sal :wave:


----------



## fairytooth (May 24, 2012)

G'day Adam and :welcome:


----------



## AdamBorzy (May 24, 2012)

thanks fairytooth...


----------



## bopper (May 24, 2012)

Welcome....and can you send me some of that Gold from your coast please?


----------



## ellisboy (May 24, 2012)

:welcome:


----------



## chancer (May 24, 2012)

Hi Adam welcome to this cracking site, where abouts in Queensland are you? Some of my work colleagues have moved to Mackay and they seem to be doing well, seem some lovely pictures, hope you learn plenty from this site !


----------



## runnach (May 24, 2012)

Gold coast Australia....eh...very nice I am told..although I have never been...



Hoy Jenny , can thee use tha organising skills love, for a wildy meet here ..?...

Deffo up for this one lass.

Welcome Adam...enjoy the fun

Channa


----------



## frogijock (May 24, 2012)

Hi Adam  was in your nek of the woods last year at Coolangatta, and if all goes well will be over again October/November this year    :welcome:


----------



## David & Ann (May 24, 2012)

Just got back after spending 4 months. Melbourne was are base but we we spent a lot of time at Noosa. Great place the Sunshine coast. We also spent a couple of weeks at Coolangatta, another couple at Byron Bay. Love Oz, been there over 18 times, but I think this one was our last trip. 1) Too far and our legs are giving way for the long hikes. 2) Getting very pricey, the last couple of years and the exchange rate is going down hill. I still say, for folks you have not been to Oz, atleast once is a must.


----------



## kimbowbill (May 24, 2012)

G'day g'day Bruce, welcome to the site


----------



## lotty (May 24, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the site :welcome:


----------



## rach82 (May 24, 2012)

Hi & Welcome:welcome:


----------



## runnach (May 24, 2012)

David & Ann said:


> Just got back after spending 4 months. Melbourne was are base but we we spent a lot of time at Noosa. Great place the Sunshine coast. We also spent a couple of weeks at Coolangatta, another couple at Byron Bay. Love Oz, been there over 18 times, but I think this one was our last trip. 1) Too far and our legs are giving way for the long hikes. 2) Getting very pricey, the last couple of years and the exchange rate is going down hill. I still say, for folks you have not been to Oz, atleast once is a must.



Slightly ot, my parents visited after they retired for a few weeks...

Naturally upon their return family conference my brother and I,.

My father peered over his glasses...and said what are you to boggers playing about at ?
If you could see what me and your mum have ...I would have been there like a shot.


Salutary end to the tale I think we weren't  wanted strapped to bins in laybys.. before all this web based wild camping business....the bit ew me dad is true...but a wildy overland expedition...sign the dotted line ...for the shilling....channa


----------



## scampa (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi & Welcome!!    :wave:


----------



## Robmac (Jun 3, 2012)

Welcome to the site


----------



## AdamBorzy (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks ellisboy :wave:

Thank you Channa. Hope you find time to visit AU. 

Thanks frogijock. Coolangatta is in the Southern part. Oct./Nov. is a good time for a visit. 



bopper said:


> Welcome....and can you send me some of that Gold from your coast please?



No problemo, amigo :lol-053: Thank you. 



chancer said:


> Hi Adam welcome to this cracking site, where abouts in Queensland are you? Some of my work colleagues have moved to Mackay and they seem to be doing well, seem some lovely pictures, hope you learn plenty from this site !



Hi chancer, I'm in Gold Coast. Mackay is approx (+ or -) 500 miles away from us. 
I'm looking forward to learn and enjoy my stay here Mate. Thank you.


----------



## jamesmarshall (Aug 3, 2012)

:welcome:


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## chubadub (Aug 14, 2012)

:welcome:


----------

